# Cruze in shop over 3 weeks now.



## CruzeOrlando (Jul 1, 2013)

My 2012 Eco has been at the dealership for over 3 weeks now. My bluetooth quit - and they are changing out modules, the interface panel, and reprogramming - all to no avail. Has anyone else had their bluetooth drop out? You can't access the bluetooth, the menu to link a phone just stops responding when you get to the point to link up a phone. I thought I'd be dropping it off for a quick fix. Looks like it's going to be at the dealer for a month (or more). Cheese and crackers! Up to now, this has been a great car. I was averaging 45 mpg overall and achieved 50 mpg on my commute (30 miles of rural driving - no stops). I'm a diehard GM fan - but this latest fiasco is unnerving. Also, the last two weeks just went by - and not a peep from the dealer - I finally contacted them last week and they gave me an update - otherwise - crickets chirping. Is that strange for a dealer - not to have anyone call for 2 weeks to give any update? Guess maybe I expect to be kept informed and this is being unrealistic? So far - on my 4th week without my car and I have yet to have the dealer call me with any info...I've had to call them everytime to get any status. Even mom and pop shops have been more communicative.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

That is very weird, my dealer would update me daily... How it should be, maybe they are waiting for some parts? Have you visited them?


----------



## CruzeOrlando (Jul 1, 2013)

Yes, I visited them after they had the car a week and expressed my dissatisfaction with the communication. Then, after several days of not hearing from them, I decided to not stress over it.....I have a loaner. I let it go for another 2 weeks and then called them and told them I hadn't heard from them for over 2 weeks.....and I was wondering what was going on. They are still working on it as of today. Car has been in the shop since early June. They said they order parts one day, the parts come the next day, they try the parts, then if it doesn't work, they order another part, etc. They said it takes 2 days per part (for order, ship, fit, repeat). I am not exaggerating....the only time they ever called me was after I called 3 times that day (morning, afternoon, and evening) and then followed up with an e-mail expressing my dissatisfaction. Otherwise, they have never proactively called to say "here's an update on your car"........just strikes me as somewhat of a bizarre experience.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Well all you can do at this point is just wait. This isn't normal from a dealer, but if it's true what they tell you i can see how it can be overlooked. Just be patient, and the good part about them not giving back to you, is atleast you know you will get it back fixed. Some dealers can just say "Nope didn't work, not our problem, here is your Cruze". I would call every other day seeing that i won't get a call.


----------



## Knight (Jun 27, 2013)

I say you have a loaner and your not putting the miles, ware and tear on you car, to me thats a win.


----------



## Cruze2.0Diesel (Jun 30, 2013)

One bad dealer gives the whole brand a bad name, your service advisor should be keeping you informed and the mechanic (I use that term on purpose) should be better trained or on the line with chevy to get this fixed sooner than that. What dealer is it?


----------



## CruzeOrlando (Jul 1, 2013)

Dealer is Carl Black in Orlando. I didn't buy the car there - although I tried them first when shopping and they had no Eco's on the lot. I only went there for service because it's close to my home.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Call the gm customer service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi CruzeOrlando, 

I'm sorry to hear about not only your frustrations with the Bluetooth in your Cruze, but the communication from Carl Black as well. You're welcome to private message us with your contact information and the name of your Service Advisor and we will work to keep you up-to-date on the situation with your vehicle as well as make sure the proper internal resources are leveraged.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Definitely a bad service advisor. I've only had my car in for a day and I receive 2 calls, once with an update and another when it is ready. 
Did you speak to a manager? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

So.....if I have this right.....you are saying that you have been without your car for 4 weeks because you can't make a phone call??????


----------



## Chris2298 (Aug 1, 2012)

I took that as, he's been without his car for four weeks because the dealer can't figure out what's wrong with it...


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Sounds like the dealer is blasting parts at your car hoping that one more part will fix it. That's sloppy and costly. 

I hope they fix your car right for all this time it's been sitting, though!


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Communication is key.... Short comings of the few bad dealerships give Chevrolet a bad reputation. I'm sure Customer service can get a handle on it. Good luck...


----------



## CruzeOrlando (Jul 1, 2013)

Yes, I spoke to the service manager on June 13th and I explained that communication was non-existent. No calls either way since - although I did send an email on the 28th that they responded to - telling me that they were still working on the problem. I maintain my own cars and run them to 200K plus miles - so except for when it's warranty work when they are fairly new - I rarely use dealers or car repairs outfits......except for things like A/C recharging for which I don't have the equipment. So, mostly I was doing a reality check on this forum to see if I was just out of touch with how the experience of a dealer warranty car repair is expected to progress. Of course, even if this wasn't a warranty problem - working with module problems is another area I don't venture into (and haven't had to....). My goal is not to badmouth any business - I was just perplexed as to my experience and began to question whether I was unreasonable in my expectations of being kept informed (even email updates would be acceptable). On the other hand, I do understand how frustrating it can be when a problem can't be overcome - I've had some weird ones myself - and they didn't cause the problem, they are just trying to fix it and I believe that they are trying their best as they are in contact with GM on the problem. I do think they need to examine their process of customer service - specifically in the area of communication. The responses in this forum confirmed that. Since I will be relaxing for the 4th weekend, I'll just sit back and see where we are next week. I am sure they want to get this car fixed and out of their service area.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

That is just totally crazy! Thank God they at least gave you a loaner car.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Vetterin said:


> That is just totally crazy! Thank God they at least gave you a loaner car.


This story begs the questions:
1. Is the shop still running unsupported XP based systems for diagnostics?
2. Has the shop been in contact with their TAC (sorry if I used the wrong acronym)? 

It seems like they are flying by the seat of their pants on this problem and don't have a clue.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

CruzeOrlando said:


> Yes, I spoke to the service manager on June 13th and I explained that communication was non-existent. No calls either way since - although I did send an email on the 28th that they responded to - telling me that they were still working on the problem. I maintain my own cars and run them to 200K plus miles - so except for when it's warranty work when they are fairly new - I rarely use dealers or car repairs outfits......except for things like A/C recharging for which I don't have the equipment. So, mostly I was doing a reality check on this forum to see if I was just out of touch with how the experience of a dealer warranty car repair is expected to progress. Of course, even if this wasn't a warranty problem - working with module problems is another area I don't venture into (and haven't had to....). My goal is not to badmouth any business - I was just perplexed as to my experience and began to question whether I was unreasonable in my expectations of being kept informed (even email updates would be acceptable). On the other hand, I do understand how frustrating it can be when a problem can't be overcome - I've had some weird ones myself - and they didn't cause the problem, they are just trying to fix it and I believe that they are trying their best as they are in contact with GM on the problem. I do think they need to examine their process of customer service - specifically in the area of communication. The responses in this forum confirmed that. Since I will be relaxing for the 4th weekend, I'll just sit back and see where we are next week. I am sure they want to get this car fixed and out of their service area.


CruzeOrlando,

Sorry to hear that you're having a hard time getting in contact with your service department for your repair. If you would like for us to reach out to them on your behalf, please let us know.

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## CruzeOrlando (Jul 1, 2013)

Called GM customer service on Friday and they opened a case. They called the dealer and the dealer said that the car is fixed and that it has to go to paint on Monday for a slight defect on the bumper. (Had a problem with a chipping corner - had the same issue on my 2010 Malibu and both bumpers were repainted under warranty). Didn't make sense though - as I was told all paint jobs are sent out on Wednesdays only (dealer does not do painting). A district service manager is supposed to call me on Monday. I told the rep it was strange the dealer got a call from a corporate customer service rep and didn't respond with "holy crap - no one has called this individual in almost a month!.....we'll call him right now!"....nope. Crickets chirping. Just started week 5 in the shop. Starting to wonder if I want to keep this car......it will be out of warranty in 2 months and then if it has another marathon problem - it will be on my dime. Looking forward to speaking to the district rep........ Also, I am curious to see the repair log on the specific work done over the last month.....


----------



## CruzeOrlando (Jul 1, 2013)

Into week 6 of my car at the dealer for repair. Was supposed to be done last Tuesday, then Thursday. (Thursday came and went.....crickets chirping). Fri evening at 5:50 pm, GM Customer Service called and said it would be done on Monday (today - July 15th). The car has been in the shop since June 8th. Even GM CS has been unable to get the dealer to communicate information. Basically, GM CS just passes along wrong information, as 3 updates of when the car "will be done" have all come and gone. Been a very weird experience. Who works on a customer's car for 37 days and never calls with an update? Bizarre. So, even GM CS was unable to resolve the "communication" issue. Also, while the GM CS people are all very nice - they all have had heavy accents - making them difficult to understand, which, ironically, again hinders communication. They are nice - but I do get tired of trying to understand what they are saying.....and just pretend that I understood what they said, rather than go thru the frustration of saying "pardon me, can you repeat that, I didn't understand what you said...." for the third time. I guess I will finally get a call from the dealer today - to come pick up my car. Yes, I have a loaner. Yes, my car will eventually be repaired under warranty. But still - a frustrating experience to sit and wait in silence wondering what is going on........and I'm wondering if this car is a potential lemon. My warranty runs out in 2 months....(by mileage). Been thinking this whole time - "maybe I should get rid of this car - before the warranty runs out". But that would be a significant financial hit - flipping a car I've only had for 19 months. : (


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

If it were me I would just drive it and see what happens.
Sounds like it was a blue tooth communication issue and it did not affect how the car performs. It would be cheaper to use a traditional headset/ear piece than spend many hours fixing it again. IF it failed again I would look for a different dealer or independent shop that specializes in electrical problems and not take it back to that dealer. 

Might be worth checking the car over thoroughly for body damage/repairs beyond the bumper.
There is the possibility that it was damaged and they were fixing it on their dime before you found out. As I said before I've seen cars fall of lifts at full height but even in that case our shop was up front with the customer.


----------



## CruzeOrlando (Jul 1, 2013)

Dan - I did have the same thought - that maybe something happened to the car, either at the dealer or to/from the autobody shop that they send out to......and that added to the time in the shop. I also had the same thought about the bluetooth - the aftermarket vehicle installation types are not that expensive and I could rig that up. The main concern is that now, the way these car systems are designed, that the average joe "do it yourself" mechanic cannot even switch out modules themselves - we are totally dependent upon the dealers and GM to get a module specifically programmed for the car. Used to be that you could just grab a module for a car on Ebay and pop it in. No more. When vehicle computers first came out people would say "you can't work on these things anymore" - that wasn't really true. The ECM problems were rare - it still came down to the normal wear and tear items and with code readers - you could replace sensors and such. Now it kinda is true - that you can't work on some things. If it's not ready today, I am going to ask GM CS to please have it taken to another local dealer.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

The whole "coded" module thing is a pain in the arse. 
However most larger independent shops can reprogram as well so you're not held hostage by a GM garage. Now getting high end luxury cars like Porsche, BMW, Audi etc that is another story as their equipment is very expensive.


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

For the first couple of months my phone and bluetooth hooked up flawlessly, now I have to manuall reconnect every time I enter the car... I did have a software push from Verizon, Thanks Verizon...I think that's what caused my problem. Galxay Note 2 with 13' Mylink.


----------



## CruzeOrlando (Jul 1, 2013)

Well, guess what, no call. Guess they are still "buffing out" my bumper since last Wed (when they sent it to their outsourced paint shop). Called GM CS (which I think stand's for "Gonna Makeup Crazy Stories") and the woman told me (in a strong accent like she was reading from a script) "Mr XXX, April is scheduled to call you about your 2012 Chevrolet Cruze with good news".....I tried to tell her that I needed some help - but I got the same broken record from the same script. I finally told her "No - April is not calling me with good news. No one calls with good news. They call with a new story - that sounds good - but it never is....because every time they tell me something - it is not true. Hey - all you GM "Service Reps" that surf this forum - here is my case number: 71-120-041-0955. Go for it. Make something happen. And then tell everyone on this forum what you accomplished for me. Meanwhile I won't be holding my breath. I have flipping had it. I'm tired of being flipping civil. GM is a flippin nightmare and their customer service is a joke. You guys who work in customer service know it. It doesn't take a friggin rocket scientist to see the nightmare of a customer service process that exists. ARGHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Personally I think you have been more than civil with the ordeal to this point.
Needless to say I don't think the dealer is going to get a good CSI score from your service experience?

You might have mentioned but what kind of loaner did they supply you with?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi CruzeOrlando

Could you please send me your SR# by private message? I will utilize all possible internal resources to help you get this matter resolved quickly. I am so sorry for your frustrations. I would like to assist you if you are interested. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## CruzeOrlando (Jul 1, 2013)

Jackie, I private messaged you - but I don't know what a SR# is.....I only have the case number that I posted. Dan - I have a Lacrosse - a nice car.....but it's just me driving to and from work 66 miles round trip each day - and I miss my amped stereo and gas mileage of my Cruze. Was getting right at 50 mpg on my commute. Costing me about $150 more a month in gas with the Lacrosse.....


----------



## Nathan of Aus. (May 16, 2013)

I personally have found that dealers are like most organisations that you're trying to get something out of: you almost always have to contact them first, and if they promise to call you back they often don't, and if they do call you back it's well and truly after the time/date that they said they would call you back on.
You've got to be extremely persistent and firm when required.


----------



## xczar (May 19, 2013)

As bad as the frustrations continue over this issue, I would at least be appreciative that the problem was the Bluetooth and not the drive train. If anyone did additional damage to your car and tried to 'cover it up', they would be completely insane. That would not be worth the reprocussions of a customer finding out.

Anyone using customer service in our once great country, for any reason, with any company, that hears a heavy accent of a foriegn land, should ask them what country they are in. And, let them know that Americans do not appreciate these customer service jobs being out sourced to other countries. Not to mention 'I CAN`T UNDERSTAND YOU!'. It is the only thing 'We The People' can do to TRY to make things right here.

Good luck, let us know how the ending is. Hopefully soon..............

God Bless America


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Call centers are a funny lot. They are often only as good as the scripts the call takers have to work with. I got one the other day with a heavy accent and reading from a poor script (XM radio). It turns out the call center is in a suburb of the town I live in. Located in 'Merica, but still poorly staffed and run.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

xczar said:


> As bad as the frustrations continue over this issue, I would at least be appreciative that the problem was the Bluetooth and not the drive train. If anyone did additional damage to your car and tried to 'cover it up', they would be completely insane. That would* not be worth the reprocussions of a customer finding out*.


If this dealer is not contacting the vehicle owner on a fairly regular basis with updates then they don't appear to be too worried about customer repercussions.


----------



## xczar (May 19, 2013)

"If this dealer is not contacting the vehicle owner on a fairly regular basis with updates then they don't appear to be too worried about customer repercussions. "

Not making phone calls to the customer is one thing, damaging their car, fixing it, and not telling them is criminal.

Hence: different types of reprocussions.


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

My car was in the shop 6 weeks to repair the damage from the semi backing into it. I took it back to them on the 8th for some issues I wanted checked out and to address some body flaws and I still don't have it back. Wishing to God I didn't have to take the car back there for problems related to the damage.

Once its all done I'm never going back there.


----------



## CruzeOrlando (Jul 1, 2013)

Had a very frustrating discussion with GM Customer Service yesterday - as they told me that they were unable to speak to the service reps at the dealer for 3 days and did not have an update on my car. Within an hour after getting off the phone - I got an email from the dealer saying my car was done. I picked it up today - everything fine....but it took 40 days and nights (biblical proportions).... I suspect my car was ready last week - but I'll never know. They couldn't provide me with a listing of what work happened on what day - and didn't have much to say. Probably one of the most bizarre experiences I have ever had with a car repair...but admittedly - I don't use shops often. This car will be out of warranty in 2 months....so after that...it'll probably never be in a shop again. Just glad it's over.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'd certainly look for a different dealership.


----------



## CruzeOrlando (Jul 1, 2013)

Oh yeah. You got that right. Never again. I'll drive the extra 10 or 15 minutes to use a different dealer....if it ever comes up. GM CS couldn't work with this dealership - so guess that tells a lot. Still love the car.....98% of the time it's just me - no passengers....mostly commuting to and from work. Most practical car on the market - yet still looks nice. I'm not out to impress anyone......the $ savings from these Cruzes is just great. I am saving $150 a month over my previous vehicle - about $1800 per year (and climbing due to the price of gas). In 10 years of driving - the car will have paid for itself. Brilliant. I love a standard shift - makes driving fun. Over and out.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Wow, diffidently an odd experience. 
Jot down the name of the service manager on your repair order. Dealerships rotate employees at all levels so you could end up seeing that service manager at another shop down the road.


----------



## CruzeOrlando (Jul 1, 2013)

Great advice Dan.....SM's name is unique and is burned into my brain. I will not forget. I appreciate all of the advice I've received from the moderators and members of this forum. The whole experience with GM could have been so much better if the dealer and GM CS were not so difficult to communicate with....... I work in a related field.....and I was amazed how poorly managed the customer relationship process was managed. They need someone in GM to take ownership of that process and start working on it. I can see any organization experiencing an occasional breakdown in a process....but it's another thing to have a long duration, continuous trend of process failures one atop the other for weeks and weeks. They have very poor or non-existent "escalation" steps in their process, where someone can determine "this one has exceeded what is reasonable - time to get some bigger decision makers involved." The process just leaves you spinning in the disfunctional loop with no hope of escape. If you know way too much about how an organizations processes work - then you know the organization has bad processes. The customer should be oblivious to how things operate in the company they are dealing with......they should only know that I request a service or product....and that service or product is provided in an excellent manner......if that's not the case.....then the customer starts asking questions about how the process works.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

CruzeOrlando said:


> Great advice Dan.....SM's name is unique and is burned into my brain. I will not forget. I appreciate all of the advice I've received from the moderators and members of this forum. The whole experience with GM could have been so much better if the dealer and GM CS were not so difficult to communicate with....... I work in a related field.....and I was amazed how poorly managed the customer relationship process was managed. They need someone in GM to take ownership of that process and start working on it. I can see any organization experiencing an occasional breakdown in a process....but it's another thing to have a long duration, continuous trend of process failures one atop the other for weeks and weeks. They have very poor or non-existent "escalation" steps in their process, where someone can determine "this one has exceeded what is reasonable - time to get some bigger decision makers involved." The process just leaves you spinning in the disfunctional loop with no hope of escape. If you know way too much about how an organizations processes work - then you know the organization has bad processes. The customer should be oblivious to how things operate in the company they are dealing with......they should only know that I request a service or product....and that service or product is provided in an excellent manner......if that's not the case.....then the customer starts asking questions about how the process works.


Supposedly, Mr. Reuss is working on this very problem. We'll see how long it takes to filter down to the dealerships.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

CruzeOrlando said:


> Had a very frustrating discussion with GM Customer Service yesterday - as *they told me that they were unable to speak to the service reps at the dealer for 3 days* and did not have an update on my car.


Makes you wonder what is the use of the customer service division doesn't it?


Jim Frye said:


> Supposedly, Mr. Reuss is working on this very problem. We'll see how long it takes to filter down to the dealerships.


Seen similar issues 15 yrs ago so I'm not holding my breath.
During the BK dealers were closed for political reasons so some with poor customer skills are still around unfortunately.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

CruzeOrlando, 

I am sorry to hear you had a difficult time with our Customer Care Team. I will certainly make sure this is addressed. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## CruzeOrlando (Jul 1, 2013)

Erica, Thanks for chiming in. I do believe that there are a lot of GM CS reps trying to do a good job within a somewhat faulty system of processes and with a network of inconsistent dealership participation.


----------



## CruzeOrlando (Jul 1, 2013)

Well, GM CS did say they would follow up with me after my 40 day car repair fiasco. After picking my car up last Thursday....no call. It's all been a string of miscommunications, frustrations, conflicting stories from the dealer and GM and broken promises the entire way......including the lack of the "follow up" call. Guess that's the icing on the cake. All I can say about GM is "wow".


----------



## CruzeOrlando (Jul 1, 2013)

Called the GM CS number yesterday......they said they would have April (extension 42621) call me between 1 and 3 pm today.....not. Erica Tiffany and any other GM CS reps surfing this forum....my case number is 71-120-041-0955. Feel free to make something happen. I asked if there was an address to which I could send a letter. 'No' is what GM CS said. They would have April call me. Sorry to use this forum as a method to contact GM Customer Service.....but even calling the number for GM CS doesn't work, so I am running out of options. So far, even though GM CS responds to this forum promising to make something happen - that is a myth as well. Ok, learned my lesson with GM. Like my Cruze....but I hope any of their competitors make something comparable in the future because I will buy it. Maybe Yugo will make a comeback. I friggin can't stand GM. Did I mention I can't stand GM?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi CruzeOlrando

It is perfectly OK to use this forum to contact a Customer Care Agent. That is what we are here for. I am sorry to read that you are unsatisfied with the outcome of your situation. I have not reached out to you recently because I thought that the situation was resolved. Please check your direct messages. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## CruzeOrlando (Jul 1, 2013)

GM CS told me continuously that when my ordeal was over they would work out some sort of "compensation".....but when I thought my "ordeal" was over......GM CS just continued it by not following up and being completely non-responsive. The string of broken promises/commitments just continued. My Buick Terraza had a shift cable break on Sunday......maybe if GM CS had sent me a credit toward a future repair - I might have tried a different dealer. I couldn't wait on them, so I fixed it myself. At this point - I think I should just walk away and chalk it up to just another statistic of GM's flawed system.


----------



## CruzeOrlando (Jul 1, 2013)

You know, I'm finally realize that GM pays for customer service reps to surf these forums just to post words that sound encouraging and helfpul and positive. Don't fall for it...it's just a propaganda activity.....nothing happens - no matter what the representatives post on this forum.....it's just words for all of us to read to make us believe that GM really cares about their customers. GM really cares about creating the image of caring about their customers. If you surf other forums - you'll find the same observation that I've made here by other forum users. It is a bizarre and frustrating experience - and you eventually feel like a chump for actually going along with their charade. I hope things go well for all of the Cruze owners on this forum and you never really have to depend on GM CS.


----------



## motorman (Sep 26, 2010)

CruzeOrlando said:


> Dealer is Carl Black in Orlando. I didn't buy the car there - although I tried them first when shopping and they had no Eco's on the lot. I only went there for service because it's close to my home.


the dealer most likely has cars he sold in there to be worked on and they will get preference.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

I noticed one of the posts (#46) was a GM forum rep, Jackie saying she had messaged you. Did she help in any way?


----------



## CruzeOrlando (Jul 1, 2013)

No....she said she checked and that GM Customer Service had tried to get ahold of me on July 22nd......I called them and the person that I was told that I needed to speak to that was handling my case would call me the next day....never happened. I explained to Jackie that GM CS never tried to get ahold of me - or I'd have it in my call log on my cell phone. No one has called......since July 17th......so, no, Jackie did not help. 

I messaged her back explaining this......no response. So far the norm is a lot of positive talk and promises - with no follow thru - even things as simple as a phone call. The whole process is a big black hole - you can't ask to speak to someone else - you can't speak to a supervisor......but you don't get anywhere following the circular, boxed in process that they have established. 

As I have stated before - it's really an amazingly frustrating process - designed by a multi-billion dollar company......I think it's like cell phone companies....they just assume that if a customer get raked over the coals.....might as well just let them go.....it's not worth the effort to regain the customer's confidence.....(otherwise, wouldn't they do something?). I think GM just has a bunch of people using cute names like "Jackie" posting sweet, encouraging messages for all of you to see....... It's really some hairy guy named "Ralph" sitting in his underwear and dirty T-shirt chomping on a big sub sandwich paid by GM to post messages as "Jackie".


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi CruzeOrlando

My name is actually Jackie and I am working from the Renaissance Center in Detroit, MI. I apologize that you feel like you are not receiving the assistance that you need. I am sure that many Cruze Talk users can attest to the fact that I have indeed been helpful in getting their questions answered and their issues resolved. I would like to do the same for you. It appears that your information was being handled by a Customer Care Center that was being phased out and relocated to Michigan. That is where some of the confusion and miscommunication came from. You case has been assigned to a new agent that will be much more helpful and communicative to you. Please give us a few days to regain your trust.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## CruzeOrlando (Jul 1, 2013)

Ok Jackie.......so maybe you aren't a big hairy guy wearing a dirty t-shirt sitting at a computer........as I did get a call from a gentleman from GM CS today......and he seemed pretty credible.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi CruzeOrlando

I am glad to hear that. I am so sorry for the frustration you experienced during the lag in communication. Please don't hesitate to send me a private message if you need anything else.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

CruzeOrlando said:


> Ok Jackie.......so maybe you aren't a big hairy guy wearing a dirty t-shirt sitting at a computer........as I did get a call from a gentleman from GM CS today......and he seemed pretty credible.





Chevy Customer Service said:


> Hi CruzeOrlando
> 
> I am glad to hear that. I am so sorry for the frustration you experienced during the lag in communication. Please don't hesitate to send me a private message if you need anything else.
> 
> ...


LMAO... 

Jackie, don't worry we got your back and you (and your back up's) have been doing a great job around here. And i am sure all of us can agree on this.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> LMAO...
> 
> Jackie, don't worry we got your back and you (and your back up's) have been doing a great job around here. And i am sure all of us can agree on this.


I agree we appreciate your gelp Jackie .

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yes Jackie...you and Amber are both doing a super fine job with all of us cruzens . Please keep doing what your doing. I think she should be rewarded or get a raise...don't you all agree??

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks so much guys. I love Cruze Talk. I may not be able to help solve every single issue but you better believe I am going to do everything in my power to try. You guys just made my day. :yahoo:

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Thanks so much guys. I love Cruze Talk. I may not be able to help solve every single issue but you better believe I am going to do everything in my power to try. You guys just made my day. :yahoo:
> 
> Jackie
> Chevrolet Customer Care


Your welcome Jackie. We appreciate you and Chevrolet helping us with our issues and try to help us. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

+1 For most of this thread it was looking like CruzeOrlando was going to be left out to dry, but then the GM CS reps here like Jackie stepped up and it sounds like now hes going to get the help he needs.:th_dblthumb2:


----------



## CruzeOrlando (Jul 1, 2013)

Yes, Jackie did step up and I appreciate it. However, some of the information that Jackie passed along to me was inaccurate - and that is not her fault. It's a case of good people caught up in a bad process. I have been careful to not attack people - and I tried to be humorous instead of angry (sorry, Jackie - part of that being humorous was a bit at your expense as I was hypothesizing that you were perhaps being impersonated by big hairy Ralph - hopefully that is not your new nickname around the office). I have tried to not criticize the individuals or people - but to criticize the process. (However, whomever in GM is untimately responsible for the customer service process should be taken out and forced to drive a Yugo as their company vehicle). Yes, all should be resolved tomorrow and I have confidence that it will be resolved, but it is unfortunate that it took 8 weeks for GM to finally get things on track.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you for being understanding. We are listening to our customers and adjusting. With our new changes, our process will be faster and more efficient. I will let Jackie know your concern is being resolved. 

Erica Tiffany (assisting Jackie)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## CruzeOrlando (Jul 1, 2013)

Well, the gentleman from GM CS that sounded like he'd really come thru for me did not. I spoke to him on Wed - and he told me that he'd call me at 1 pm today. Not. Just friggin amazing.....I swear. Jackie, Erica.......maybe you are nice people, but the GM Customer Service process is just ridiculous. Seriously.


----------

